# 65G Hyla versicolor Northern Woodland



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*65G Hyla versicolor Northern Woodland*

This is a tank that I have had set up for a while, but I want to take some time to get some better pictures. It's actually set up at the local children's museum where I volunteer and I'm going to go over there tomorrow to work on it some. I have some interesting observations on the plants. I'll try to post again tomorrow night.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looks good. just need some FTS and whatnot lol


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Well like I say I hope to get over there tomorrow to work on it some.

However, I was just out shopping and picked up a few new plants at a garden center. Last summer I observed surprisingly good growth from several fo the native ferns that I put into the display, but during the last couple of months it has become obvious that some of them are trying to undergo a winter dormancy. There are a couple that have lost all of their foliage, along with a couple more that retain a few small leaves. 

The three plants that I picked up tonight are regular houseplants and none of them are Wisconsin native species. They are more representative of tropical or subtropical areas, but I'm going to use them as stand-ins for the native WI plants.

Here's a quick list of what I got...


_Nephrolepis exaltata_
_Ficus pumila_
another NOID fern

Both of the ferns more or less resemble wild ferns that we have around here. I can't think of any native plants that look like a F. pumila, but I think it will fit more or less.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright, I just learned something; _Nephrolepis exaltata_ is the ultra-common Boston fern. However, this plant that I have looks different. The foliage seems more erect, so I think I think it will look better in there than the kind of Boston fern that is grown in hanging baskets. The foliage is also more frilly.

Wow--this is an edit--I just found a complete list of Wi fern species...

http://www.uwgb.edu/biodiversity/herbarium/pteridophytes/fern_list01.htm

This Boston fern looks a lot like our native Christmas fern, _Polystichum acrostichoides_.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another aspect of this setup that I am putting together is a shadowbox background. I am not using any kind of 3D background, so the rear glass panel needs to be resolved somehow.

I found this journal thread example from reefcentral.com...

Reefcentral.com: My Shadowbox Background Project

Here is that first picture that he posted, also an example, quoted...



euromomtx said:


>


I intend to use a different, simpler kind of approach that will not involve a 3D form in the background. I am going to instead use a frosted acetate sheet, "drafting film", along with a 2D background image printed onto a clear plastic films

These pictures are form another project, but this is how I'll build the simple shadowbox frame with 3/8" square birch dowels.




























This made a real nice sturdy frame.

I attached the matte acetate sheet with some double-sided tape.










Here is the effect that the acetate sheet gives with an opaque image placed right behind. I got the "double-sided" sheet so it is pretty frosty. When it is placed right up against and opaque image you can still make out some of the detail, but it is obscured. When 3/8" away the background image is strongly obscured and blurry. This is intended to create a sense of visual depth. 










I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I intend to crop a a rectangular image from this...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That's a neat idea with the background. I saw that thread on RC with the reef and it looks awesome, but it seems like a lot of work and extra supplies just for a background. I hadn't thought of just making a photo background blurry to make it seem farther off. I guess you could even use multiple layers of the acetate sheet stuff in some parts of the background to give appearance of layered space, and only one layer in closer parts. 
I'm very interested in seeing how this turns out, I might try it with some of my vivs if it looks good.
Bryan


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah that reefcentral project was pretty involved, and bulky too, but it should be possible to get similar results with the right combination of images, films and lighting. I just need to make some more time I am going to tinker with it some more. 

That drafting film is real nice for diffusing light. Here is a quick shot of the riparium where I have the first frame set up, backlit and with the tank lights turned off.










I don't don't if I am going to try to use an image with this one. I might just attach a colored transparent (probably blue or green) behind the drafting film.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I replanted this thing. I'm not crazy about the new plants that I got--they don't have the right shapes--but it's greener now anyway. I got some pictures and I'm processing them right now.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a quick picture I have more on the way.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a shot that I got after replanting...










I wasn't real satisfied with these new plants--they don't stick up vertical enough--so I might try to get some more.

Here's another view in from the top, but with the leaf litter rolled back to show the false bottom assembly...


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Please tell me that's a whitetail antler in the foreground! 

...I'm a Michigan resident Hyla versicolor fan.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Broseph said:


> Please tell me that's a whitetail antler in the foreground!
> 
> ...I'm a Michigan resident Hyla versicolor fan.


Yes I agree it looks like a nice buck shed


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

You are probably sick of me giving suggestions in your threads by now, but I think you will get a much nicer look using a background picture that continues on the overall tank idea. You tank looks so much like a forest floor already that there is no way you would you ever see a branchy tree with sky behind it in its natural setting. Here are some pics that would work way better imo.


----------



## herpin1579 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have always had a thing for local species. I used to have a 75gal with 7-8 species of salamanders and newts along with some grays and copes


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Broseph said:


> Please tell me that's a whitetail antler in the foreground!
> 
> ...I'm a Michigan resident Hyla versicolor fan.





leuc11 said:


> Yes I agree it looks like a nice buck shed


Yep it was funny I found the pair of sheds right next each other. I still have the other one hanging up here. I think that I saw the same deer while out hunting the previous fall but he didn't give me a clear shot. 



GRIMM said:


> You are probably sick of me giving suggestions in your threads by now, but I think you will get a much nicer look using a background picture that continues on the overall tank idea. You tank looks so much like a forest floor already that there is no way you would you ever see a branchy tree with sky behind it in its natural setting. Here are some pics that would work way better imo.


No for this idea I really think that it will better for the image to be mostly negative space. I have seen realistic backgrounds with fish tanks and terrariums and for me they are usually just visually confusing. I want the background to be more impressionistic and it will be lit from behind, so the light will shine through the negative space. I might also print the image onto the clear fill as black and white or the tree branch shapes might even be just one solid color maybe dark gray.



herpin1579 said:


> I have always had a thing for local species. I used to have a 75gal with 7-8 species of salamanders and newts along with some grays and copes


This little gray tree frog is really entertaining. I like to watch him hunt for crickets.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is the kind of thing that I'm talking about...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The terrarium looks great. My only comment would be that you have some temperate species in there that may not do well without a Winter's rest. I guess you can just wait and see which perform the best for you.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> The terrarium looks great. My only comment would be that you have some temperate species in there that may not do well without a Winter's rest. I guess you can just wait and see which perform the best for you.
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


Yep I related some observations in this post over in another thread...

http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/63616-plants-northern-temperate-vivarium-6.html#post676567

Some of those ferns began to slow down presumably due to winter dormancy requirement, while others are still actively growing.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks great as usual, dude! Nice to see you heading in a more naturalistic direction, in comparison to your ripariums, which come off as a lot more stylized and polished. My only question is, what's up with that blue marital aid looking thing?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks! If this one looks any less polished it is just because I was taking pictures in a hurry and I have a few things to add to it. That thing is an antique glass powerline insulator. I set it up on an also very old untility pole crossarm that I found out in the woods.

I am going to print the image(s) for the shadowbox background today. I split up an image from that tree into twelve and resized all to 8.5" X 11" so I could print onto clear transparency. Here they are all tiled up....










This is going to take a lot of taping to stick all these together. IT'll be a lot cheaper though (probably about $15) than printing onto a single clear sheet (probably >$100).


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I put the shadowbox background together and hung it up. It looks OK, but not especially awesome. It does add a bit more depth. I'm sure I could get something more impressive with more experimentation.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh brother I just found a much easier way to get the background printed...

Backlit Posters - Custom Backlit Poster Printing for Light Box Displays

An image printed onto a clear sheet for this tank would cost about $50, but that's only two times what I paid for a dozen letter size color transparencies, and it would be a lot less hassle.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a quick picture to show the effect I got with the shadowbox background. This turned out alright but with more experimentation I could get some better results too.










And here again are the 8.5 X 11 images, all tiled together, that I used to print the transparencies for the background.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are most of the rest of the pictures that I got.










This setup just has a screen top with a light hand watering 2X/day. I am considering closing it up and installing a couple of 3" fans. Plants always grow better for me with fans.










Super cute!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I just remembered to reference again the work of the artist that gave me the idea for the shadowbox background. Gregory Crewdson shoots remarkable cinematic style photographs with strange, unsettling themes and amazing use of light. Some time ago he assembled the _Natural Wonder Series_ that involved intricate dioramas with stuffed animals, among other things, and illuminated background images. Look at these Google results...

Google: Gregory Crewdson _Natural Wonder Series_

I want to do more setups with use of these shadowbox backgrounds. I'll never get anywhere near the level of artistry in those Gregory Crewdson pieces, but they are good for ideas anyway.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Somebody on Facebook just linked this gallery with tiny little diorama scenes that included real live critters and fanciful, illuminated backgrounds...

Can You Believe These Insect Fantasyland Photos Were Shot On Someone's Kitchen Table?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I was over servicing this tank today and it was looking really good. several of the plants are looking better and actively growing. I think that maybe the room where we have it set up has been a bit warmer because it has been warmer outside. I should get new pictures one of these days.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey I got a few new pictures! The plants have been growing. 

I think that this is Korean rock fern (_Polystichum tsus-simense_).










And here's a little _Gallium_ bedstraw. This is a Wisconsin plant and I found the originals shoots out in our yard at home. It grew happily enough in here all winter long. _Gallium_ is in the Rubiaceae, the same family as coffee.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This setup has been looking good. The plants have grown up quite a bit. I am going over there this afternoon for my weekly chores at the museum and I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a different perspective looking down the length of the tank.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for the like drutt!

Here is the second shot that I got.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

very impressive!


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

beautiful vivarium!
hyla versicolor really is the most impressive (best!) frog in the Midwest.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much!

I like that frog a lot.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another quick photo update...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's a full tank shot!


----------



## jeffz (Feb 7, 2012)

i love the look of the viv. deff different than what u normally see. reminds me of walks in the woods up here in buffalo.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much jeffz!


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's a full tank shot!


i absolutley LOVE that shadow box background


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

tnwalkers said:


> i absolutley LOVE that shadow box background


Thanks! 

That was just a prototype. I can make a much more impressive effect if I put more effort into it.


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a nice setup. I live in MN so it's nice to see some of these species represented. 

I'm really interested in making a full-native terrarium sometime. There are a lot of nice species up near Duluth: northern orchids and ferns that would make a good North Woods box. I'm down on the prairie, so all the nice orchids and ferns are north of us, though I do have a nice Oeceoclades roseovariegata that would love a low-humidity desert setting.


----------

